# Trocoxil, Thoughts?



## AngelOvArrogance (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi there.

My names Lyndsey, I have a 4 1/2 year old Siberian Husky named Thor, 8 weeks ago he started having problems with his back legs, Started out with just struggling to sit down, but before we knew it he was bunny hopping his left hind leg, We took him to the vets who prescribed him with Tramadol, This helped for maybe 4 days before he was obviously in pain again and his appetite had gone also, we returned to the vet who said he had a significant amount of muscle wastage and definite signs of weakness in both back legs, he prescribed us metacam and we booked him in for xrays, Also id like to add.. the first vet id taken him too was already putting euthanasia as a possibilty down on his notes, which I found worryings since my dog is only 4 and a half. I got his xrays done at a second vet, he diagnosed him straight away as having advanced arthritis in both back legs, slight arthritis in one of his front legs and some on his hips. Which explained why my dog really was in alot of pain, and metacam really wasnt touching it, even at the highest dose. We were prescribed Trocoxil, 75mg, Told to give Thor a full week off the metacam to make sure it was out of his system and we started his Trocoxil last night, After having to hand feed him to make sure he had a full dinner in him before we administered it. Feeding him for pretty much 2months has been a hand feeding him job.

Well.. This morning has been positive already, For the first time in 2 months he actually went to his food bowl of his own accord and fed himself! cleared the bowl in no time!! Hes also been chasing the cat around trying to play lol, I even had to stop him climbing onto the sofa.. again which he hasnt been able to do in some time and not wanted to do, infact for the last 2months hes been sleeping pretty much none stop. It's nice to see some positives so quickly, Im reserving judgement because I really cant take false hope at this point. But fingers crossed. His eating really was at a worrying stage, We even had to start syringing food into his month, so to see him atually go to his food bowl and eat because he wants to.. I cant even put into words how that made me feel.

I'll keep you all updated on his progress, But please, if you have any storys about your experiences with Trocoxil, good or bad, Please share them, Id love some input.

Lyndsey & Thor 
:001_tt1:


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Glad he is feeling much better. My old dog seems to have days she slower and stiffer, though mostly on freezing or very damp days like me! We're both usually better through summer.

I always watch these boards though and write down whats worked for other people's dogs when they've been in pain.

I started Inca on Mobile Bones at 10 years old (she 's 12 now) and that seems to have helped for most of the year, but 4 and half is very young for dog to have arthritis? or is it common in that breed/size from younger age?


----------



## AngelOvArrogance (Mar 21, 2013)

It is very young, we rescued him about 2 n half years ago. According to the vet it could just be genetics, as with many pure breeds the physical problems can be rife and unfortunately for Thor it could just be bad luck with that. Not to mention sibes being working dogs they need a hell of alot of exercise. I am hoping like you said that when it warms up he'll start feeling better for it, as ive heard many dogs do with arthritis.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

My vet keeps trying to push Trocoxil on to me for my dog. I look at it as a last resort drug because anything that stays in the system for 3 months or more and restricts the use of other drugs, doesn't seem a good option if something else will work.

It does sound though, as if you may be at that point. Hope it continues to work wonders for your dog. I'm going to possibly be in your position fairly shortly as Metacam isn't touching my dogs pain.
I'm going to try to up his Tramadol significantly though, before looking at other options


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

AngelOvArrogance said:


> Hi there.
> 
> My names Lyndsey, I have a 4 1/2 year old Siberian Husky named Thor, 8 weeks ago he started having problems with his back legs, Started out with just struggling to sit down, but before we knew it he was bunny hopping his left hind leg, We took him to the vets who prescribed him with Tramadol, This helped for maybe 4 days before he was obviously in pain again and his appetite had gone also, we returned to the vet who said he had a significant amount of muscle wastage and definite signs of weakness in both back legs, he prescribed us metacam and we booked him in for xrays, Also id like to add.. the first vet id taken him too was already putting euthanasia as a possibilty down on his notes, which I found worryings since my dog is only 4 and a half. I got his xrays done at a second vet, he diagnosed him straight away as having advanced arthritis in both back legs, slight arthritis in one of his front legs and some on his hips. Which explained why my dog really was in alot of pain, and metacam really wasnt touching it, even at the highest dose. We were prescribed Trocoxil, 75mg, Told to give Thor a full week off the metacam to make sure it was out of his system and we started his Trocoxil last night, After having to hand feed him to make sure he had a full dinner in him before we administered it. Feeding him for pretty much 2months has been a hand feeding him job.
> 
> ...


The down sides of Trocoxil is like over Non steroidal Anti inflammatories they can have serious side effects in some dogs. Where with other NSAIDs that are taken on a daily basis and can be stopped immediately if problems occur, trocoxil cant as after the second dose and further doses it is active in the system for at least 1/2 months as its long acting. You do have to have a break after being on it for a maximum of 6 1/2 months too. So there can be risks as to giving it.

Having said that in the position you are in with a dog thats in extreme pain and if other medications wont work, then you always have to weigh up the risks against the benefits. If it is the only thing that will work, and without it the only other option is extreme pain and no good quality of life which may lead to putting the dog to sleep with no other options then its worth using IMO.

They should be monitoring him anyway with blood tests regularly. In the meantime you will need to look out for any adverse affects in case there are any.

For more on Trcoxil and side effects.
NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Trocoxil chewable tablets for dogs - Contra-indications, warnings, etc


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I've used this for years. It's an NSAID so like metacam etc. It lasts 6 months and you can't top up with anything else. It's worked wonders with my older arthritic dog but may not suit yours. 

Talk to your vet about the dis/advantages and side effects. It's not for everyone and he's young to be starting on a long term drug.


----------



## AngelOvArrogance (Mar 21, 2013)

cinammontoast said:


> I've used this for years. It's an NSAID so like metacam etc. It lasts 6 months and you can't top up with anything else. It's worked wonders with my older arthritic dog but may not suit yours.
> 
> Talk to your vet about the dis/advantages and side effects. It's not for everyone and he's young to be starting on a long term drug.


It was literally a last resort as the pain was stopping him wanting to eat, Ive done lots of research on the drug and his arthritis, So far so good, He's eaten more today than he has all week pretty much, He's playful and seems more friendly, It's the first day so I will be keeping him in my sights at all times making sure he's well and safe. More than anything recently his weight was becoming worrying, he was losing it so fast, blood tests showed there was no reason for his loss of appetite and his mouth and throat were also checked, the vet suggested it was because the pain was great, and Im tending to agree since having his meds hes fed himself which he hasnt done in 2months, he was energetic and enthusiastic on his walk (obviously a short walk) It's looking good, Im trying not to Jinx it because ive stressed and stressed about him and his health for 2months straight, its nice to see some positives for now.

Thank you for you input and advice, Ive read every single word and i'll take it all onboard.


----------

